#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  HELPPPPPP  wat voor muziek voor groep 5 ?!

## speakerfreak

<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>jaja kben weer is lekker laat had het zo druk de laatste tijd en nu zie ik in 1 keer, KKKKKK***********TTTT morgen (zaterdag) van 2 tot 5 uur feest voor groep 5.

KAn me voorstellen dat niet echt iedereen weet wat kinderen van groep 5 leuk vinden , ,maar als iemand een paar ideen heeft.
ketchup song en toen hield me fantasie wel weer op.

Dusssss wie o wie heeft een paar ideen?

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Iko

kabouter plop ofzo? k3..

----------


## wes340

Heej speakerfreak
niet erg ruimdenkend dan is wel (geintje maar dat weet je)
Ehh ooit gehoord van de drie huppelmutsen K3
Offe bob de bouwer
Enne the bamboo bears traden op bij jumbo festatie d8 ik
Enne de venga boys kennen ze ook nog wel
En bubbels 
en m-kids

ps ik luister er niet naar voor de slimmerikken maar mijn nichtje van 5 kent ze allemaal dus daar heb ik het van

greets wesley enne speakerfreak ik hoop dat het er genoeg zijn

Srry als ik weer teveel typfouten heb gemaakt.


Komt u voor garantie?
dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## R. den Ridder

En hou er rekening mee, geen rook gebruiken en NIET TE HARD.

een maand geleden een DJ gezien die speciaal voor kids geregeld was en het voor elkaar kreeg zo'n 500 kids binnen een half uur weg te jagen omdat ze d'r kiekdoof van werden, kinderoren zijn nog veel gevoeliger nml.

wat dacht je van oude kinderliedjes zoals bolke de beer enzo, kennen ze wel niet, maar het tempo is goed

Ralph

----------


## Triple S

Groep 5 zijn toch 10-11 jarigen ???
Denk je nou echt dat die nog op Bolke de Beer zitten te wachten?? 

Geef die kids gewoon een disco-show met lekker veel hits van dit moment, en recents. 

Als ik sommige van dit soort onderwerpen lees, zou ik haast zelf wer gaan draaien!

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## johan L.

jah de Ketchup song. die doet t ook geweldig vooral als je de leraar/lerares naar voren roept om het voor te doen.

echt dat vinden die kids te gek.

enne t-spoon doet t nogsteeds altijd goed 
en voor de rest gewoon veel top-40 en dan de uptempo platen

Back from the death

----------


## LJ Chris

ik denk dat je deze kinderen aan het dansen krijgt met heeeeeel commerciele dance hits zoals kate ryan, TLD...

Greetz

Chris

----------


## Mr Dj

mmmm geen rook ? mijn ervaring is dat die kinderen meestal rook helemaal te gek vinden

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:
> mmmm geen rook ? mijn ervaring is dat die kinderen meestal rook helemaal te gek vinden



jah maar een hoop kindertjes krijgen ademhalings problemen. 
daardoor en helemaal als er tussen zitten met astma.

Dit verschilt trouwens ook nog een hoop per vloeistof

Back from the death

----------


## PowerSound

Aqua bijvoorbeeld, barbiegirl enzo...

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## LJ Max

hhmmm ...

Boozzy woozzy
Tld
Eminem (!!)
Madhouse 
Parla & pardoux (¿¿)
Raymzter - K#T marokkanen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Jan wayne
Atomic kitten
en noem maar op !!


[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## pro`d`user

heey... k zou maar niej teveel eminem etc. draaie want als die ouderz ze kome ophale en ze staan er allemaal van F*CK ER DE F*CK
dan zullen ze er wel niej zo bij mee zijn.
verder, wat leuke top40nummertjes en neem anderz laptop mee met internetverbinding dat als zij wat aanvragen je het kan downloaden 
suc6 ermee he

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## speakerfreak

hhmmmm, laptop heb ik nie dus da ken nie  :Smile: 
en inderdaad ja weet ik veel wat hun leuk vind ik kom er wel weer lekker laat mee<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>.

maar juist omdat ze niet meer zoooo jong zijn, heb een paarfeestjes voor groep 8 gedaan das nie zo moeilijk dat is echt gewoon de pop/ en trance maar groep 5 wis ik nie, is hopelijk iemand die ff zon foxkids hits ( of zoiets ken krijgen)
lekker illegaal downloaden ken wel maar ik krijg ze niet gebrand<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

dus dan zal ik toch maar zoals jullie zeggen aqua / atomic kitten en al dat soort is proberen te gaan draaien.

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## LJ Max

Ik heb laatst samen met een andere Drive-in gedraait op een of andere Jeugdboerderij , En dat was voor alleleefdheiden , Maar telkens kwamen er allemaal kleine mannekes aangelopen om te vragen of we Eminem wilde draaien <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> , Nou die gastjes waren denk ik niet ouder als een jaar of 8/9 .... B.t.w. De ouders waren er gewoon bij !!

Maar zoals je al zei kun je bijv. Atomic Kitten , e.d draaien !!

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## DeMennooos

Hang een yoke of scan op met een roterend gobo. Laat deze leuke figuurtjes maken over de vloer en je hebt geen kind meer aan ze.
Dan is het rotogobo leuker dan alle k3's bij elkaar.



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:Hang een yoke of scan op met een roterend gobo. Laat deze leuke figuurtjes maken over de vloer en je hebt geen kind meer aan ze.
> Dan is het rotogobo leuker dan alle k3's bij elkaar.



Idd. !

Nou , 'Wij' hadden dan 2 scans (JB-s Scrimnitar) en een paar effecten (mushroom , flowers e.d) en dat maakte ook wel indruk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik mocht op de avond de lichtenbesturen , en als ik dan de strobo fuctie op die scans aanzetten stonden een aantal kinderen met grote ogen te kijken <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## bob

De ervaring die ik heb:
-rookdoos en bellenblaasmachine zijn het mooiste
-TSpoon, Toybox, kabouterplop, K3, Las Ketchup en alle actuele hits doen het het best.
-20 keer hetzelfde verzoekje

Verder raad ik je aan je scans en lichteffecten hoog te hangen want aanraken [en gigantisch handen branden ook na vele waarschuwingen] is ook heel leuk...
Maar het zijn altijd wel leuke feesten.

Groeten Bob

----------


## rieuwert

Helemaal vol proppen met de 538-formule (alleen maar de top20, elke keer maar weer). Kan je middag niet meer stuk denk.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bob

Er wordt idd. vaak met grote ogen naar scans gekeken; had laatst mijn gewone niet DMX Showtec Easyscan megenomen en op een gegeven moment stonden 20 van die kids omhoog te kijken naar dat ding [dat zag er erg komisch uit], die is dan ook ononderbroken aangeweest.
En al die kids gaan op een moment achter alle stralen aanrennen, dus veel effect mee en je hebt idd. direct geen kind meer aan ze.
En ik heb het zelfs zo gek meegemaakt dat de ouders mee gingen dansen op Eminem.
Dus ik zou ook Eminem en Atomic Kitten niet vergeten.

En laat ook ff weten hoe het geweest is.

Groeten Bob

----------


## eXact

Wat dacht je van Bubbels en M-kids (heten ze dacht ik) met dat nummer van halloween?

Kees

eXact Drive-in Shows

----------


## R. den Ridder

volgens mij hebben we hier een verschil in leeftijden...dat met dat licht is leuk voor kleuters, disco en top 20 heel de dag is leuk voor groep zeven en acht, maar groep vijf kun je perfet entertainen met de eerdergenoemde dansblabla zoals die oude kinderherrie, alleen niet helemaal uitdraaien, maar lekker wat op zijn apre-ski's mixen.

en idd. in belgie heb je een complete muziekindustrie voor kids, M-kids en K3 voorop

Ralph

----------


## speakerfreak

zooooooooooooooooooooooooooo feestje gehouden was van 2 tot 5  <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
heb nog net ergens ff zon fox hits kids (zoiets dan) en een k3 cd kunnen krijgen, 

Van die kinderen word je echt GEEEEEEEEEK<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle> is er zon ventje die letterlijk om de 5 minuten vraagt mag dat flikkerlicht <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> nog is aan. 

JAAAAAAA zometeen , op een gegeven moment word je er echt gek van dat je steeds bozer zegt nee <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Kinderen gaan helemaal door het lint als je een beetje van die drukke muziek draait, maaaaaaaaar goed  zo en nu dan ff wat gestamp, dan weer k3  en een beetje van dat soort muziek, is er weer zon kind met epelepsie ( of hoe je dat ook schrijft) kan hij ook nix aan doen maar goed strobo kon dus niet meer aan.

maar al met al wel weer een geslaagd feestje

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## bob

Altijd dus van te voren vragen of mensen last hebben van epilepsie.

Groeten Bob

----------


## LJ Max

haha , verder is het dus allemala goed gegaan ...
Als iemand epilepsie heeft is dat kut , want je kan dan je strobo niet gebruiken ...
Kinderen zijn zeurpieten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## moderator

Een strobo wekt alleen bij een bepaalde frequentie van flitsen een epileptisch insult op.
Wanneer jij je strobo oop maximale snelheiod laat flitsen wordt het voor alle kindjes moeilijk om zich te orienteren maar zal het bij geen van die kindjes een epileptische aanval veroorzaken, zal eens forum onderwerp daarover voor je opzoeken...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## DJ Pim

Hey,

Ben er weer, maare, ik heb een feesteje
op 22 november voor 7 groepers, en ze
zeide beetje top 40 enzo.
Dus neem ik dat maar mee.....

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Ik ga een actie houden tegen dat veeel te dure gaffa tape!

----------


## moderator

Hallo Pim, je bent er weer, maar.....

1. wat heeft groep 7 met groep 5 te maken?
2. wat zit er in jouw enzo collectie?

Kortom: meld wat als je wat te melden hebt en anders niet!

owja, als gaffa te duur is, moet je groter gaan inkopen, wordtr de prijs per rol vanzelf lager<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## wes340

> citaat:
> Groep 5 zijn toch 10-11 jarigen ???
> Denk je nou echt dat die nog op Bolke de Beer zitten te wachten??



heej

Dus volgens jouw theorie zou je als je 14 bent in groep 8 zitten.
Nou ik ben 14 en ik zit in het derde.
Dus even theorie bijstellen oja nog gefeliciteerd met je huwlijk binnekort

greets wesley

Srry als ik weer teveel typfouten heb gemaakt.


Komt u voor garantie?
dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## CHRIS_B

ik denk dat er hier weereens de klassen/groepen verwarring optreed

klas 6 = groep 8 = 10 - 12 jaar
klas 5 = groep 7 = 9 - 11 jaar
klas 4 = groep 6 = 8 - 10 jaar
klas 3 = groep 5 = 7 - 9 jaar
klas 2 = groep 4 = 6 - 8 jaar
klas 1 = groep 3 = 5 - 7 jaar
kleuterklassen zijn groepen 1 en 2 is alles wat ze thuis niet meer willen hebben en intelligent genoeg is voor school en wat nog niet naar groep 3 kan



beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:
> heej
> 
> Dus volgens jouw theorie zou je als je 14 bent in groep 8 zitten.
> Nou ik ben 14 en ik zit in het derde.
> Dus even theorie bijstellen oja nog gefeliciteerd met je huwlijk binnekort
> 
> greets wesley



dat kan , maar ik ken ok weer een meisje ( jaja......) die was ook 14 in groep 8

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: klas 6 = groep 8 = 10 - 12 jaar



haha , Ik ben pas 13 en zit in de 2e , er zitten zelfs meiden van 16 in mijn klas <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> )

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## kevin

Ik heb ook een feestje gedraait voor mijn buurmeisje een aantal weken geleden... Was wel geinig, ze vonden het helemaal te gek (vooral de rook) en de muziek nam ik gewoon mee van me zusje van 6 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> ( die was ook op het feestje ) allemaal rond de 6/7 jaar... Ofterwijl allemaal K3 en vooral The ketchup song <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>..
Al die moeders van mijn zusjes vriendinnentjes komen nu allemaal al vragen of ze mij in kunnen huren  :Smile: 
Wel leuk bijverdienen...<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:haha , Ik ben pas 13 en zit in de 2e , er zitten zelfs meiden van 16 in mijn klas  )



problemen mee? lijkt mij niet <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: klas 6 = groep 8 = 10 - 12 jaar
> 			
> ...



dat kan, 10-12 in groep 8, 1e 11-13, 2e 12-14+zitteblijvers voor eerste en 2e keer
dan kan je dus ook 16 jarigen in je klas hebben

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## bob

Waar gaat dit nog over?, nou ja dan doe ik ook maar mee.
Ik ben 14 maar ik zit in de 2E maarja dat heb je als je een jaartje overdoet.

Groeten Bob

----------


## kevin

ik 15.. in de 3e
en geen jaartje overgedaan :-)

----------


## bob

Ik ben echt heel blij dat ik het jaar over doe want ik heb nu echt een van de leukste klassen van de school.
Overdoen is niet altijd balen.

Groeten Bob

----------


## kevin

Mooie meiden dan ?

----------


## bob

Onder andere<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob

----------


## bob

Maar aangezien we met 13 personen zijn heb je veel lol in de les [zelfs met de docenten] en soms doe je een les alleen leuke dingen.

Groeten Bob

----------


## LJ Max

bij zijn ook maar met 16 , terwijl alle andere klassen meer als 30 kinderen hebben <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> maar wel ee drukke klas ... (haha)
16 kinderen is 1 honderste van onze school !!

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## bob

Bij ons kunnen ze ook [zoals elke klas] heel druk zijn en herrie produceren [terwijl we maar met 13 zijn].

Groeten Bob

----------


## speakerfreak

heb er nix meer aan toetevoegen maar .............................

Ik heb 500 berichten  OLEOLEOLE DAAR DRINKEN WE OP.
3 STERREN  

oke dat was het wel weer. :Smile: 

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> heb er nix meer aan toetevoegen maar .............................
> 
> Ik heb 500 berichten  OLEOLEOLE DAAR DRINKEN WE OP.
> 3 STERREN  
> 
> oke dat was het wel weer.



Zielig dat hier door sommigen zo goed als niks wordt bijgedragen op het hele forum, maar het wel doen voor het aantal berichten en de sterren...  Aan reacties zoals : Ziet er vet uit, zal wel een paar ton kosten, wij zitten met 13 in groep 7, zie ik daar DAP op dat kistje staan...
Als ik zou reageren zoals hier velen doen zat ik ook al makkelijk over mijn 500 berichten... zielig!!!

daarmee...





> citaat:
> heb er nix meer aan toetevoegen maar .............................



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:ik 15.. in de 3e
> en geen jaartje overgedaan :-)



Als we dan toch beginnen... ik was 16 toen ik m'n HAVO afmaakte... Dat was dus in de 5de! Heb ik nou iets gewonnen?? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## _Jasper

Ligt het nou aan mij, of snap ik nu even niet wat al deze bovenstaande reacties met het topic 'HELPPPPP wat voor muziek voor groep 5 ?!' te maken heeft?


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: 
> Zielig dat hier door sommigen zo goed als niks wordt bijgedragen op het hele forum, maar het wel doen voor het aantal berichten en de sterren... Aan reacties zoals : Ziet er vet uit, zal wel een paar ton kosten, wij zitten met 13 in groep 7, zie ik daar DAP op dat kistje staan...
> Als ik zou reageren zoals hier velen doen zat ik ook al makkelijk over mijn 500 berichten... zielig!!!
> 
> daarmee...
> 
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



mischien dat Ik dit topic heb opgestart, en jiij bent pas zielig als je zo regageert kun je het niet hebben ofso,

net een kind uitgroep 5, o nee die doen nog normaler wat doe je naar raar joh heb je er problemen mee?????????????????????

zo ja, jou probleem.
zo nee, hoe je mond met je opmerking

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> mischien dat Ik dit topic heb opgestart, en jiij bent pas zielig als je zo regageert kun je het niet hebben ofso,
> 
> net een kind uitgroep 5, o nee die doen nog normaler wat doe je naar raar joh heb je er problemen mee?????????????????????
> 
> zo ja, jou probleem.
> zo nee, hoe je mond met je opmerking



Speakerfreak...

je snapt blijkbaar mijn opmerking niet?
Ik heb er niks tegen dat je vragen stelt, integendeel zelfs! We zijn er om mekaar te helpen!

Maar de antwoorden die sommigen geven en NIKS bijdragen tot het onderwerp... dat vind ik zielig!!!

En ga hier voor de rest niet meer over uitweiden....



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Triple S

> citaat:
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Groep 5 zijn toch 10-11 jarigen ???
> Denk je nou echt dat die nog op Bolke de Beer zitten te wachten?? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja, het is voor mij alweer zo lang geleden! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Volgens mij zat ik op de basisschool toen ze dat gedoe van klassen naar groepen gingen omgooien...

Maar zoals je uit de andere postings heb kunnen lezen, maakt het niet zoveel uit hoe oud je bent om in een bepaalde groep/klas te zitten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>






> citaat:
> Dus even theorie bijstellen oja nog gefeliciteerd met je huwlijk binnekort



Bedankt, maar binnenkort??  Ben al ruim jaar getrouwd. Wel hoop ik binnenkort pappa te worden, maar dat hoeft in theorie niets met een huwelijk te maken te hebben! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> mischien dat Ik dit topic heb opgestart, en jiij bent pas zielig als je zo regageert kun je het niet hebben ofso,
> 
> net een kind uitgroep 5, o nee die doen nog normaler wat doe je naar raar joh heb je er problemen mee?????????????????????
> 
> zo ja, jou probleem.
> zo nee, hoe je mond met je opmerking
> ...



oke dan hebben we het er niet meer over maar ik had dit onderwerp opgestart  en mag ik nie zeggen joepiiiii 500 berichten , 
want ik ben NIET de gene die cool, vet kikke, heb ik voorlopig niet , kan ik alleen maar van dromen, 
nou dat soort opmerkingen maak ik dus nooit

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## wes340

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



heej
Srry ik d8 iets gelezen te hebben maar was mijn fout.
En voordat je pappa wordt alvast gefeliciteerd dan

En nu meng ik me in een discussie tussen mansho en speakerfreak
Ik vind in dit geval dat speakerfreak gelijk heeft. en hij mag blij zijn als hij zijn sterretje heeft was ik ook.
En ik d8 ralph heeft ook ooit zoiets gezegd en toen werd er ook niets gezegd.
Enne andere vraag dan.
Waarom zijn die dingen dan uberhaupt gemaakt (srryvoor de typfout maar kweet niet hoe je dat schrijft.

ps nu weer genoeg geschreven want op school lagen ze ook al te mauwen

greets wesley

Srry als ik weer teveel typfouten heb gemaakt.


Komt u voor garantie?
dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## pro`d`user

ik schrijf ook lang niet altijd iets belangrijks op en kraam zo nu en dan ook maar bullshit uit...
maar ik moet toegeven dat bepaalde personen op dit forum
binnen zeer korte tijd wel erg veel berichten hebben verzameld
en aan sommige berichten te zien lijkt het er idd wel verdacht veel op of ze wedstrijdje sterren verzamelen onder enkelen aan het doen zijn

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## _Jasper

Ook even off-topic,

Juist! Of ze dit nu helemaal doen het al dan niet krijgen van een sterretje, dat weet ik niet. Het komt de kwaliteit van de geposte berichten in ieder geval niet ten goede.
Maar gelukkig worden daarnaast ook hele serieuze en zinvolle postings geplaatst, wat het allemaal weer een beetje opkrikt.

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## LJ Max

idd. het gaat om ZINNIGE posts (niet dat ik altijd zinnig post , maar daar probeer ik aan te werken [ :Big Grin: [)
Kijk , in het begin posten de meeste veel omdat 'newbie' zo stom staat , maar het gaat natuurlijk niet op het aantal posts , maar op zinnige posts (dus niet in elke post 'ja , klopt' en dat soort antwoorden !

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## moderator

Topic gesloten,
sterren jagen doen jullie maar fijn op de kleuterschool

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## kevin

ok

----------

